# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Cassetto fiscale fallimento

## La matta

Non riusciamo ad attivare il cassetto fiscale di una società fallita.
Riceviamo una ricevuta di scarto della delega in quanto_ il delegante_ (la soc fallita) _risulta essere soggetto sottoposto a procedura concorsuale._
Doh! Questo lo sapevamo anche noi. Il call center, ovviamente, non ci sa dire niente. Voi siete riusciti ad ottenere accesso al cassetto fiscale di una società fallita, o è un'impossibilità all'italiana?

----------


## valmat

Io l'ho chiesto tempo fa indicando come legale rappresentante il curatore

----------


## La matta

> Io l'ho chiesto tempo fa indicando come legale rappresentante il curatore

  Sì, anche noi ci siamo accertati di aver indicato il curatore quale legale rappresentante della società fallita, ma niente di fatto lo stesso! Oggi la mia collega è andata direttamente all'AdE e ha attivato il cassetto "manualmente". Per fortuna ci siamo riusciti almeno così!

----------


## Fr@ntic

> Sì, anche noi ci siamo accertati di aver indicato il curatore quale legale rappresentante della società fallita, ma niente di fatto lo stesso! Oggi la mia collega è andata direttamente all'AdE e ha attivato il cassetto "manualmente". Per fortuna ci siamo riusciti almeno così!

  La nuova procedura non consente di attivare il cassetto fiscale per i fallimenti, purtroppo occorre recarsi direttamente di persona (il cutatore) in agenzia. Non so se sia concesso di delegare qualcuno ma da quello che scrivi, sembrerebbe di si.

----------


## La matta

> La nuova procedura non consente di attivare il cassetto fiscale per i fallimenti, purtroppo occorre recarsi direttamente di persona (il cutatore) in agenzia. Non so se sia concesso di delegare qualcuno ma da quello che scrivi, sembrerebbe di si.

  Beh, noi siamo fortunati: l'Ade ce l'abbiamo a 500 metri. Nel male, almeno un piccolo aiuto.

----------

